# Electric motorcycles zoomed.....



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Electric motorcycles zoomed into mainstream in 2010* 

http://www.lvrj.com/drive/electric-motorcycles-zoomed-into-mainstream-in-2010-106287538.html?ref=538


----------

